# Breitling Emergency Mission Battery Change



## vincenteng (Nov 11, 2012)

I've replaced the batteries on my Emergency Superquartz (aerospace face) unit numerous times without any difficulty. The batteries that powers my Emergency Mission watch needs replacement (not the transmitter). Unlike the Emergency Superquartz, which has a clear indentation on the back of casing that holds the watch, the Emergency Mission doesn't have the same back. Rather there is a seam around the middle of the case with no clear indentation to separate the case to access the watch. Not wanting to hack at the seam, I've done a number of searches and there are no clear instructions for the Emergency Mission other than a vague reference that the crystal has to be removed. That doesn't sound right to me and I'm not really sure how that can be done without removing the movement to begin with.

Any assistance from someone who has actually changed the battery on the Emergency Mission would be appreciated. And yes, I am fully aware of the numerous posts that say "You need to send ALL Emergency watches back to Breitling."


----------



## KD in Jax (Mar 1, 2008)

Which might explain why few people can answer your question. That being, so few (or none) have tried a battery replacement at home. It's been a few years since I had mine, which was given to me as a gift prior to a deployment. It stopped running about 72 hours before I left for the mid-east. So, after a massive flail to get a new battery and to find it had to go to Switzerland to get one, I had the dealer ship me a replacement watch, in auto, no Emergency. They explained to me, that opening the watch up had to be done at Breitling HQ (e.g., concern for the transmitter). Don't know what the guys on the Breitling forum will tell you . . . but that's what I ran into.

K


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

The consequences of spurious operation of the transmitter are highly negative. I can fully understand why Breitling now wants to service them themselves.

As Dr. Ranfft has said, you don't actually own high end watches, you just get to use them between trips back to the manufacturer! LOL


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

yes this is why ive always been scared of the high end quartz models, they always need to go back to HQ... ****ty


----------



## vincenteng (Nov 11, 2012)

KD in Jax said:


> They explained to me, that opening the watch up had to be done at Breitling HQ (e.g., concern for the transmitter). Don't know what the guys on the Breitling forum will tell you . . . but that's what I ran into.


Guys on the Breitling forum told me it was inappropriate to post there and that I should post on this forum.

Changing the batteries in the transmitter on both the superquartz and mission is straight forward and after replacement, the receiver in the box can be used to test the battery change. What I find perplexing is changing the battery on the actual watch component of the Mission, which operates totally independently of the transmitter and should be a straight forward battery change. There are numerous posts and videos on how to change the batteries on the superquartz and regardless of those instructions, it's straight forward just by looking at the watch case. The Mission is totally perplexing and the vague references of removing the crystal is even more perplexing.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

philskywalker said:


> yes this is why ive always been scared of the high end quartz models, they always need to go back to HQ... ****ty


The vast majority of mine are Thermoline-based. None have ever gone home. But I don't have any ones that xmit distress signals...


----------



## vincenteng (Nov 11, 2012)

After corresponding with a member on a UK Forum, changing the battery on the Emergency Mission is essentially the same as the Emergency Superquartz. A combination of misinformation on various forums about having to remove the crystal and the hard to see recessed indentation on the back of the watch module resulted in my difficulty in changing the battery. In short, the homing signal module takes two 2025 batteries and the watch module uses a single 394 battery. Find the indentation at the 6:00 marker on the back and pop off the back case. Just follow the various videos showing the battery replacement of the superquartz emergency to finish the job. Below are pictures, which I hope clarifies the battery changing instructions for the Emergency Mission model.


----------



## MeredithHigashi (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow! I was trying to figure that out too. You are the best! Thanks


----------



## MeredithHigashi (Jul 15, 2014)

I tried to follow the instructions, but ran into a problem. I looked at the silicone caulk (like the type they sell at Home Depot). I can't imagine that would be good for the watch. Can you provide further guidance on this.


----------



## Iaindixon (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi there.. I have an emergent mission roughly 5 yr old, I don't agree with the £390 charge for a battery change either. The jeweller who is happy to do the battery change is asking if there will be an issue with the beacon being set off once u remove the main body to get to the stage of ur second picture..


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

MeredithHigashi said:


> I tried to follow the instructions, but ran into a problem. I looked at the silicone caulk (like the type they sell at Home Depot). I can't imagine that would be good for the watch. Can you provide further guidance on this.


Do NOT use silicone caulk...use a very small amount of silicone grease on the rubber gasket in order to slightly swell the rubber for improved water resistance.


----------



## vincenteng (Nov 11, 2012)

Iaindixon said:


> Hi there.. I have an emergent mission roughly 5 yr old, I don't agree with the £390 charge for a battery change either. The jeweller who is happy to do the battery change is asking if there will be an issue with the beacon being set off once u remove the main body to get to the stage of ur second picture..


Per the instructions, the only way to deploy the beacon is to remove the antenna end cap and deploy the coiled antenna. Removing and replacing the battery does not set off the emergency beacon. However, you should test the beacon after replacing the battery by using the test switch and the briefing test box or a radio frequency scanner tuned in.


----------



## Simon Munich (Jul 31, 2015)

At first I want to thank for the pictures to change the Battery from the Breitling Emergency Mission. I opened it already successfully. Actually I am thinking about to change also the two O-Rings.
Of cause Breitling is not willing to sell these to me. Has anybody some Information regarding the exact Dimensions of the two O-Rings. So I can order some from an alternate Supplier.

Thanks in advance!

BR
Simon


----------



## moreno5 (Aug 19, 2015)

I would be interested in replacing the O-Rings too, any luck finding a replacement?


----------



## moreno5 (Aug 19, 2015)

I managed to get mine open, all was quite easy but I have to say the screws that keep the battery in place in the watch side were amazingly small! 

I have a problem though....I can't get the back of the watch back on. It seems to click in places, but then lift in others. Did anyone else have this problem? 

Is their anything I can use to click it back in? How much force can put on it? 

thanks


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

moreno5 said:


> I managed to get mine open, all was quite easy but I have to say the screws that keep the battery in place in the watch side were amazingly small!
> 
> I have a problem though....I can't get the back of the watch back on. It seems to click in places, but then lift in others. Did anyone else have this problem?
> 
> ...


Have you asked on the Breitling forum? Perhaps this thread should be moved to there??


----------



## moreno5 (Aug 19, 2015)

ronalddheld said:


> Have you asked on the Breitling forum? Perhaps this thread should be moved to there??


No I haven't. I may ask on there as I still can't get the back cover to go back on.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I will help out by moving this thread to there.


----------



## vincenteng (Nov 11, 2012)

moreno5 said:


> I managed to get mine open, all was quite easy but I have to say the screws that keep the battery in place in the watch side were amazingly small! I have a problem though....I can't get the back of the watch back on. It seems to click in places, but then lift in others. Did anyone else have this problem? Is their anything I can use to click it back in? How much force can put on it?


I was able to snap the caseback on by first wrapping it in my felt-like macbook keyboard cover, then pushing down on the case back with my two thumbs on the table. I also have a caseback press that I purchased off eBay or esslinger, which wasn't that expensive. However, it wasn't needed.

On the matter of the o-rings, if you purchase one of the assorted o-ring kits from esslinger or ofrei, you'll find an appropriate replacement. As I mentioned in my earlier post, the Emergency Mission did not have the proprietary gasket that i found in my Emergency.


----------



## Yitzy Fuld (Sep 10, 2013)

vincenteng said:


> After corresponding with a member on a UK Forum, changing the battery on the Emergency Mission is essentially the same as the Emergency Superquartz. A combination of misinformation on various forums about having to remove the crystal and the hard to see recessed indentation on the back of the watch module resulted in my difficulty in changing the battery. In short, the homing signal module takes two 2025 batteries and the watch module uses a single 394 battery. Find the indentation at the 6:00 marker on the back and pop off the back case. Just follow the various videos showing the battery replacement of the superquartz emergency to finish the job. Below are pictures, which I hope clarifies the battery changing instructions for the Emergency Mission model.
> 
> View attachment 1562797
> View attachment 1562798


Great instructions!
Thanks


----------



## cbender (Aug 18, 2014)

I am getting ready to buy one so this will be great info!


----------



## Sixxgrand (Nov 16, 2007)

I believe that this thread requires an Emergency Mission.....


----------

